# Tourenwoche St. Vigil - BERICHT



## cschaeff (9. Juli 2016)

Freunde der Stollenreifen,
wir haben eine schöne Tourenwoche in St. Vigil am Rand des Nationalparks Fanes-Sennes-Prags verbracht. Ich möchte unsere Touren gern mit euch teilen und werde hier deshalb einen kleinen Bericht einstellen.
Viel Spaß beim Lesen!


----------



## cschaeff (9. Juli 2016)

Tour 1: Fanesrunde (Der Klassiker)

Nach leckerem Früstück in unserer Pension (Residence Garni-Rautal) geht es bis zur Pederü-Hütte erst mal sanft bergan (300 HM auf rd. 12 km), immer entlang des herrlich türkisfarbenen Vigilbaches.






Vor zwei Jahren waren noch einige der trails gesperrt, doch dieses Jahr sahen wir zu unserer großen Freude, dass die Verbotsschilder weg waren - stattdessen lediglich Hinweisschilder mit der Bitte an alle Wegnutzer um gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme. Geht doch 
So kann man die trails noch besser genießen (wenn einem das schlechte Gewissen nicht ständig im Nacken sitzt).
Relativ schnell schnell ist die Pederü-Hütte erreicht





und es beginnt der lange Anstieg rauf zur Fanesalm, dem ersten Übergang der Tour. Ein breiter Fahrweg zieht sich in Serpentinen durch die Geröll- und Schutthalden. Wir sind das erste mal in den Alpen mit Fullys und 1x11 Antrieb unterwegs, zudem die obligatorische Atemnot der Flachlandtiroler an den ersten beiden Tagen...zum Glück lenkt die schöne Kulisse ein wenig von den Schmerzen ab 
Irgendwann wird es dann flacher und ein weiter Talkessel öffnet sich. In traumhafter Lage die Lavarella-Hütte im Rücken des ZEHNER und des NEUNER





Vorbei an der Fanesalm (zur Zeit Baustelle) geht es die letzten HM brutal steil in losem Schotter aufs Limojoch. Meine Frau fährt durch, ich schiebe (einer muss ja Fotos machen ).
Am Limojoch wird durchgeschnauft und die Weste angezogen, denn jetzt geht es erst mal ordentlich bergab Richtung Cortina.





Vorbei am Limosee geht es auf steilem trail immer entlang des Rio Fanes.





Sehr beeindruckend die Kaskadenschlucht und wieder das smaragdgrüne Wasser des Rio Fanes





Die Querung der SS51 getaltet sich etwas konfus (kleiner Schiebeabschnitt) aber wir wollen ja nicht auf der Staatsstraße fahren, sondern auf der alten Bahntrasse Toblach-Cortina, die als schöner Radweg hergerichtet wurde.

Vorbei an der alten Bahnstation des alten Feldlazaretts





geht es bis zum Lage Nero und von dort ins Val del Gotres. Direkt unterhalb der imposanten Felstürme der Hohen Gaisl geht es auf steilem und schattigem Schotterweg hinauf zur Forcella Lerosa. Gefühlt alle 100 m sprudelt eine Quelle aus dem Hang





Am höchsten Punkt öffnet sich der Wald zu einer Hochalmfläche





und es folgt die sehr steile Abfahrt zur Schutzhütte Ra Stua. Von dort aus beginnt der letzte Anstieg des Tages zur Sennes. Anfangs durch liebliches Almgelände





später auf steilem Schotter durch eine wilde Felslandschaft





bis zur Sennes-Hütte. Von dort erfolgt die Abfahrt Richtung Pedrü-Hütte. Auf halber Höhe die kleine Almsiedlung Fordara Vedla





Nochmal ein schöner trail, bevor es richtig steil wird





Zur Pederü-Hütte runter tun mir meine Bremsen wirklich leid. 25-30 % Gefälle, wenn du den Finger vom Bremshebel nimmst, schießt du los wie eine Rakete...
In einer der Kehren dann der Blick ins Tamers-Tal Richtung St. Vigil.





Die trails von der Pederü-Hütte nach St. Vigil sind ein Traum. Wenig Gefälle (kaum bremsen), sehr verspielt im Slalom durch die Bäume, immer wieder ein  Blick auf den schönen Bach oder die beeindruckenden Felsen.





Ist mir wirklich schwer gefallen, hier anzuhalten und ein Foto zu machen (wer sich mit Rauschzuständen auskennt, weiß, was ich meine...)

Nach rd. 65 km und rd. 2.200 HM rollen wir glücklich und erschöpft zu unserer Pension und sind schon voller Vorfreude auf die kommenden Tage.

Hier der aufgezeichnete track

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fdyxrbsbazeqcyqi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakrowar (9. Juli 2016)

Schöner Bericht mit tollen Fotos.
Die Sache mit den bremsen kann ich gut nachvollziehen, ich war dort vor 2 Wochen zu Fuß unterwegs.


----------



## Mausoline (10. Juli 2016)

Wow sehr schön 

Danke für die Infos


----------



## kaspressknoedel (10. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

bin in dieser Gegend oft unterwegs. Dolomiten sind einfach ein herrliches Gebiet zum Biken.


----------



## cschaeff (23. Juli 2016)

TOUR 2: St. Vigil - Pragser Wildsee - Kronplatz - St. Vigil

Direkt nach dem Frühstück gleich in den kleinsten Gang. Es geht ohne Vorgeplänkel mit strammer Steigung Richtung Kreuzjoch. Anfangs auf Asphalt, später dann auf Schotter immer wieder mit schönen Blicken ins Tal und auf den Peitlerkofel.





Die Piste wird zum Ende hin brutal steil, mein Respekt gilt all jenen, die da komplett hochtreten.





Nach 1.000 HM ist man am Kreuzjoch angekommen. Nach einer kleinen Rast am idyllischen Hochalmsee nehmen wir den südlichen Trail ins Grünwalder Tal (auf dem Foto rechts).





Schön sulzig und knöcheltief durch das Altschneefeld





gehts es weiter auf einem sehr schönen Trail (S1/S2) das Grünwaldertal hinunter.





Bald wird der Pfad einfacher und wir trailen genüsslich zur Grünwaldalm.





An der Grünwaldalm werden die Reserven aufgefüllt, Kaffee gibt es leider keinen, dafür haben es die Kühe sehr schön...





Weiter gehts an den Pragser Wildsee, wirklich ein Juwel in traumhafter Landschaft.





Die Schönheit ist bekannt, deswegen herrscht entsprechender Trubel. Um den See herum führt ein schöner Wanderweg, fürs biken aber gänzlich ungeeignet (und verboten).



 

Am Ablauf des Sees beginnt ein schöner trail, immer rechts des Pragser Bachs entlang bis nach Prags. Wir fahren weiter auf dem Pustertalradweg bis nach Reischach, wo wir die Seilbahn auf den Kronplatz nehmen. Skigebiete im Sommer haben ja immer etwas deprimierendes, aber die Aussicht vom Kronplatz ist wirklich phänomenal.





Der Blick reicht nach Süden bis zur Marmolada (oben Bildmitte) und nach Norden auf den schneebedeckten Alpenhauptkamm.





Zum Abschluss der Tour wartet ein besonderes Schmankerl: Der Furcia-Trail
Er schlängelt sich vom Gipfel des Kronplatzes wie eine Achterbahn hinunter bis zum Furkelpass.





Sehr viele Anlieger, Sprünge nur bei entsprechend Speed, im Mittelteil ein kleiner Abschnitt mit Wurzeln und Stufen (S1/S2). Anfangs etwas ungewohnt, aber nach und nach traut man sich, die Bremse aufzumachen. Die Kompression in den engen Radien staucht einen ordentlich zusammen und meine Oberschenkel flehen nach der Hälfte der Strecke um Gnade.
Ganz netter Gimmick, aber es ist uns doch etwas zu "geshaped".

Nach rd. 70 km und rd. 1.500 HM (ohne Seilbahn) rollen wir wieder in St. Vigil ein.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=tdafrrpbvwcrtpcr


----------



## cschaeff (23. Juli 2016)

TOUR 3: Kreuzkofelrunde

Von St. Vigil geht es erst mal rd. 400 HM auf schmaler Asphaltstraße hinauf nach Sarjei. Dann folgt ein leicht welliger Schotterweg durch den Wald





und aufgelockert durch schöne Almwiesen





bis zum malerischen Weiher Le de Rit.





Auf schönen Wiesentrails geht es weiter Richtung La Val





Der Heiligkreuzkofel rückt immer mehr ins Blickfeld





und wir fahren weiter auf dem Kreuzweg Wengen durch die wunderschönen Armentarawiesen.





Der Weg ist teilweise ein wenig sumpfig, deswegen schieben wir auf einem kleinen Abschnitt, um nicht allzu tiefe Spuren zu hinterlassen.





Schöne Einkehrmöglichkeit ist das Heiligkreuzhospiz direkt unterhalb der 1.000 m senkrecht aufragenden Steilwand des Heiligkreuzkofels.





Hier beginnt ein sehr schöner Trail Richtung St. Kassian, zuerst in sanften Wellen den Wandfluchten folgend, später steiler durch den Wald, durchschnittlich im Bereich S0/S1





Von St. Kassian aus geht es über Armenterola zur Capanna Alpina





Nun wird es anstrengend, denn zum Col da Locia ist selbst Schieben kaum möglich. Also Radl auf den Rücken (wie machen das noch mal die Bikebergsteiger?)





Am Ende gibt der Weg noch mal alles





aber zu guter letzt wuchten wir doch die Räder auf den flachen Almboden





und genießen die Atmosphäre in diesem atemberaubend schönen Hochtal.





Angenehm flach geht es dahin...





Eine ganz einzigartige Stimmung, kaum Menschen wegen der fortgeschrittenen Tageszeit





Bald ist mit dem Limojoch der letzte Übergang geschafft





und wir rollen hinunter zur Pederü-Hütte



 

von wo aus wir erneut in den Genuss der schönen trails Richtung St. Vigil kommen (s. TOUR 1).

60 km, 2.200 HM, Hammer-Tour

Hinweis: kann man auch gut andersrum fahren. Wer fahrtechnisch richtig fit ist, hat mit dem Col da Locia in die andere Richtung eine schöne Herausforderung. Dann könnte man Höhenmeter rausnehmen, indem man in Pedraces die Seilbahn zum Heiligkreuzhospiz nimmt. Und als Abschluss dann die neue freeride-Strecke vom Piz da Plaies direkt hinunter nach St. Vigil (fährt sich vom Charakter her wie der Furcia-trail vom Kronplatz, ist halt etwas kürzer).

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=xwgougrsscanekfe


----------



## Cubie (23. Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht, da will man eigentlich sofort ins Auto steigen und nach St. Vigil fahren.
Hatte auch schon mal das Vergnügen eine Tour von St. Vigil über die Fanes Hocheben nach Arabba zu fahren.
Bin also einen Teil deiner Tour tatsächlich andersrum gefahren, was gut möglich ist, die steile treppenartige Passage ( deine Bilder Tragepassage) ist bei guter Fahrtechnik zum 60%-70% fahrbar
Für mich Landschaftlich mit das Schönste was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin.
Fazit: Mega Traumtour ( egal in welcher Richtung gefahren wird)


----------



## Mausoline (25. Juli 2016)

Einfach phantastisch   die Stimmung da oben ist kaum zu beschreiben
 sehr gut erwischt mit den Bildern


----------



## cschaeff (28. Juli 2016)

TOUR 4: Stoneman-Trails

Räder ins Auto und in einer knappen Stunde sind wir in Sexten. Von dort geht es auf kleiner Aspahltstraße Richtung Mitterberg. Vom Anfang weg begeistert das Panorama in Richtung Fischleintal und Einserkofel.





Bald geht es auf Schotter weiter, immer Richtung Bergstation der Helmbahn.





Mit zunehmender Höhe tauchen immer mehr Gipfel am Horizont auf.





Ab der Bergstation der Helmbahn herrscht reger Wanderverkehr (allerdings kein wirkliches Gedränge)





und wir erhalten viel Aufmunterung bei den steils steilen Rampen Richtung Silianer Hütte





Noch ein letzter Steilaufschwung und die Sillianer Hütte ist erreicht.





Ab hier befinden wir uns auf dem original Stonemantrail, der zwischen 2.500 und 2.200 m über dem Meer auf dem karnischen Höhenkamm balanciert und erst nach rd. 20 km ins Codore abtaucht.

Wie ein Adlerhorst thront die Helmhütte vor dem Alpenhauptkamm.





Etwas ausgesetzte Passagen sind schon dabei, aber gelegentliches Schieben erlaubt es, auch mal den Kopf zu heben und die schroffe Berglandschaft zu genießen.





Auf diesem Foto sieht man bereits das Ende dieses Trailfeuerwerks (das kleine Örtchen in Bildmitte, rechts). Der trail verläuft auf dem unbewaldeten Höhenrücken, bis er am Monte Spina in den Wald abtaucht.





Doch bis dahin sind es noch viele Kilometer auf Sahnetrails





Der Weg pendelt auf dem Kamm immer mal von einer auf die andere Seite und erlaubt Fernblicke sowohl in die Dolomiten als auch in die Karnischen Alpen.





Little Tibet





Hinter jeder Biegung nimmt der trail neuen Schwung auf und wir können unser Glück kaum fassen.





Die Friedensmadonna am Knieberg erinnert an die vielen jungen Kaiserjäger und Alpini, die sich hier die blutige Gefechte lieferten (was geht es unserer Generation doch so gut...)





Die karnischen Alpen haben auch was zu bieten...





Mountainbiken vor solch einer Kulisse ist einfach unbeschreiblich intensiv





Ab dem Monte Spina taucht der trail in den Wald ein und wird steiler





und er spuckt uns erst wieder in Casamazzagno aus.





Nun geht es wieder bergan Richtung Kreuzbergpass und von dort auf kniffligen Wurzeltrails hinunter nach Sexten, wo wir zum Abschluss nochmal das schöne Dolomitenpanorama genießen.





55 km mit rd. 2.100 HM und einem der schönsten Panoramatrails, den wir je gefahren sind. Ab der Silianer Hütte wirds allerdings sehr einsam und es hat keine Unterkunft/Schutzhütte bis Casamazzagno. Also vorher den Wetterbericht checken und nur bei guter Prognose einsteigen.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qnknrrmpvtjodeey


----------



## codit (29. Juli 2016)

cschaeff schrieb:


> TOUR 2: St. Vigil - Pragser Wildsee - Kronplatz - St. Vigil


Die Runde sind wir 2015 von Reischach aus gefahren. Die letzten 200 hm vorm Kreuzjoch war es für mich gesünder, Abstand zu meiner Frau zu halten, die Steigung dort ist im tiefen Schotter einfach mörderisch. Gut zu hören, dass ihr auch geschoben habt. Ein Einheimischer hat mir im Frühjahr erzählt, dass er da regelmäßig hochFÄHRT ???? Wenn man die halbe Stunde wegnimmt, eine absolute Traumrunde, die alles hat was man sich in den Alpen auf einer Tagestour wünscht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2016)

Stonemantrail    seufz, das war genial....





cschaeff schrieb:


> TOUR 3: Kreuzkofelrunde
> ....
> Schöne Einkehrmöglichkeit ist das Heiligkreuzhospiz direkt unterhalb der 1.000 m senkrecht aufragenden Steilwand des Heiligkreuzkofels.
> ....
> ...



Heiligkreuzhospiz ist gebucht  da freu ich mich riesig drauf


----------



## Mausoline (30. Juli 2016)

Mit welchem Foto sind die Bilder gemacht?


----------



## cschaeff (30. Juli 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Mit welchem Foto sind die Bilder gemacht?



Panasonic LUMIX DMC-FT 5


----------



## Zirbe3868 (9. Juli 2019)

Stoneman dolomiti ist genial,dakönnen wir ösis mit dem taurista nicht mit


----------



## madone (18. Juli 2019)

Bin Gestern und Vorgestern deine Tour 1 und 2 gefahren ... hat alles top gepasst. Fanes Sennes ist man halt nie so richtig allein um diese Jahreszeit, ansonsten sehr schön!
Hochjoch und dann der Grünwaldtrail ist genial! Anfangs Quälerei hoch und dann ein Toptrail ins Tal. Hab bei der Auffahrt zum Hochjoch 2 Wanderer überholt und ab dann bis zur Grünwaldhütte keine Menschenseele mehr gesehen 
Den Trail runter sollte man S2 beherrschen wenn man allein unterwegs ist ... oder zumindest wissen was man tut! 
Danke für die Anregungen!


----------



## TitusLE (18. September 2019)

cschaeff schrieb:


> TOUR 2: St. Vigil - Pragser Wildsee - Kronplatz - St. Vigil


@cschaeff Ich habe mir diese Tour gerade mal genauer bei gpsies angesehen. Das sieht so aus, als würde man die meisten hm am ersten Anstieg sammeln und ab dann mehr oder minder bis zur Kronplatzbahn kontinuierlich bergab rollen, um dann mit eben dieser wieder hoch zu fahren. Sehe ich das richtig?
Hintergrund der Frage: Ich reise am Samstag in einer Woche in Sexten an, um Sonntag und Montag den Stoneman Dolomiti zu fahren, wenn das Wetter sich bis dahin hält. Da ich am Samstag schon am späten Vormittag da sein werde, suche ich noch eine hübsche Tour, die man dann fahren könnte. Ich muss allerdings nicht 2000 hm machen, die mache ich ja dann in den folgenden Tagen. Da durch, dass es da viel bergab geht, scheint die Tour trotz der km ab dem späten Vormittag noch machbar zu sein. Oder gibt es noch besser geeignete Alternativen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (18. September 2019)

Denke deine Einschätzung passt ... Anstieg zum Hochjoch ist am Ende halt zäh. Ansonsten ist es entspannt.


----------



## dede (18. September 2019)

Also als "entspannt" würde ich den Uphill durchs Fojedöratal nicht unbedingt bezeichnen, aber in Summe wirst die Runde mit Seilbahnunterstützung in einem halben Tag schaffen. Wichtig: am Hochjoch oben rechts auf einer Höhenlinie ins Lärchental rüberqueren, die Direttissima über die Fojedöraalm ist a) technisch schwieriger und b) hoffnungslos  durch Touris überlaufen, so dass da an Fahren meist kaum zu denken ist mittlerweile leider


----------



## TitusLE (18. September 2019)

Ok, danke euch für eure Einschätzung.  
Reizen würde es mich durchaus. Aber ich überlege, ob es nicht auch sinnvoll sein kann, eine Tour ab Sexten zu suchen. Dann muss ich nicht anschließend noch eine Stunde mit dem Auto weiterfahren...


----------



## soundfreak (18. September 2019)

Fahrst du den Dolomiti auf der Originalroute?

Wenn ja, würde sich in der Gegend evt. ein Trail von der Rotwand herunter anbieten, oder von Sexten in Richtung Helm würde sich am Nachmittag auch ausgehen
ob es dabei eine Trail-Abfahrt gibt weiß ich nicht genau, etwas hibbelig können auch die wanderer im abstieg sein...


----------



## dede (18. September 2019)

Trail von der Rotwandwiese gibt es, ja, ist aber verboten und um diese Jahreszeit völlig überlaufen von Wanderern!
Die Plätzwiese wäre m.E. nach ein halbwegs vernünftiger Vorschlag für ne Halbtagestour, allerdings sind die Trails dort ebenfalls gesperrt und werden durchaus auch von den Naturparkbediensteten überwacht (z.B. Knappenfußtal)


----------



## soundfreak (18. September 2019)

Im bereich Rotwandwiesen Bergstation gab es eine hinweistafel zum "Standschütztrail" - mittlere schwierigkeit (farbe rot)

vor mir sind einige dann in diese richtung abgefahren. weiters ist ihn auch der user Trail_Fanatic vor kurzem gefahren - siehe Stoneman Topic


----------



## TitusLE (18. September 2019)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Fahrst du den Dolomiti auf der Originalroute?


Es ist noch nicht ganz klar, ob wir ganz genau die Originalroute fahren, also einmal einen großen Kreis mit Übernachtung, oder ob wir die zwei Tage ab einem Standort (Sexten) starten. Die ganze Sache wird sehr kurzfristig geplant, weil eben sehr wetterabhängig. 
An Bikeverbote versuche ich mich in aller Regel schon zu halten. Gerade in Italien (und der Schweiz) gibt es ja grundsätzlich genug Möglichkeiten. Deswegen fahre ich rein zum Biken auch (leider) nicht nach Österreich.
Aber vielleicht sollten wir nicht zu offtopic werden?   Wenn es Fragen zum Stoneman gibt, kann ich die ja im entsprechenden Thread stellen.


----------



## soundfreak (18. September 2019)

Meine frage deshalb, weil wenn du von haus aus via sexten sillianer hütte machst fällt als halbtagesrunde runde variante zum helm weg ☺
---
Neben pragser wildsee würde sich auch nach schluderbach eine kleine runde anbieten. Etwas südwestlich cimabanche eine auffahrt in Richtung Forc. Lerosa und weiter Richtung  Rif. Ra Stua, hier dann wieder talauswärts und via Bahntrasse auf den Cimabanche retour.

Sollte es weiter sein kann bis zur Sennes Hütte verlängert werden und via Fodara Vedla retourgefahren werden. Oder du startest gleich in der 180 Grad Kurve südlich Cimabanche und machst direkt die Sennes Hütte mit Rückfahrt via Fodara Vedla.


----------



## TitusLE (18. September 2019)

soundfreak schrieb:


> Meine frage deshalb, weil wenn du von haus aus via sexten sillianer hütte machst fällt als halbtagesrunde runde variante zum helm weg


Jo, mein Erinnerungsvermögen hat zwar mit den Jahren nachgelassen  , aber so schlimm isses dann noch nicht, dass ich mich nicht an die Tour vom Tag vorher erinnern kann.


soundfreak schrieb:


> Sollte es weiter sein kann bis zur Sennes Hütte verlängert werden


Sennes-Hütte ab St. Vigil steht nach dem Stoneman auf dem Programm. Dann geht's weiter nach Gossensaß auf die Olperer-Runde, die @cschaeff dankenswerter Weise auch hier beschrieben hat.


----------



## GEORGEDD (9. Oktober 2019)

Olperer-Umrundung ist der Hammer!!! Haben wir zu dritt als AX-Alternative gemacht...Sensationell!

Allerdings hatte es da eine Etappe (Haselgruberhütte - Passo Cercen - Pejo - Lago di Pian Palu - Conca del Motozzo) echt in sich.

Das waren über 3500HM und die letzten 1,5h im Gewitter und völlig im Dilirium auf die Motozzoscharte rauf. Muss ich nicht wieder haben!

Am Madritschjoch hatten wir -1°C und fast 100km/h wind. So leer war mein Rucksack auf nem Alpencross noch nie.

Trotzdem ein schönes Erlebnis!

Gruß Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerche (9. Oktober 2019)

GEORGEDD schrieb:


> Olperer-Umrundung ist der Hammer!!! Haben wir zu dritt als AX-Alternative gemacht...Sensationell!
> 
> Allerdings hatte es da eine Etappe (Haselgruberhütte - Passo Cercen - Pejo - Lago di Pian Palu - Conca del Motozzo) echt in sich.
> 
> ...



hallo georg, vielleicht hast du es im 3500hm gewitter-"dilirium" nicht bemerkt, aber ihr habt da nicht den olperer umrundet, sondern den ortler. scnr


----------



## on any sunday (9. Oktober 2019)

Ortler, Olperer, Hauptsache Asien. Ist halt von Dräsdän auch weit weg.


----------



## GEORGEDD (9. Oktober 2019)

Hab mich schon gewundert warum mir Gossensaß nichts sagt.

Ich sehe ein...es ist Zeit für Feierabend...und ich brauch Urlaub!!! Gott sei dank ist das nächste Woche der Fall!!!!

Ortler, Olperer, Hauptsache --> Biken <--


----------



## Trekiger (9. Oktober 2019)

Wie schon Andy Möller sagte:  "Mailand oder Madrid - Hauptsache Italien!"


----------

